# Streaming problem to iPad Air 2 and The Americans



## pshifrin (Dec 22, 2004)

I recently upgraded to an iPad Air 2 and my in-home streaming is very unreliable. 

Network setup is: 
-FIOS with Cablecards
-Tivo Premiere and Roamio Plus
-Boxes are hardwired via Moca Adaptors
-Apple Airport Extreme

Streaming and downloading to my iPhone or my wife's iPhone (both 6's) works perfectly. Streaming to my son's iPad Mini 2 also works fine.

Streaming to my new iPad Air 2 and very often the video freezes but the audio continues. Strangely, it's intermittent on all channels but FX. When watching the Americans, the only FX show I watch, it is guaranteed to happen 100% of the time.

Any thoughts?


----------



## pshifrin (Dec 22, 2004)

It's also happening with HBO shows. Constant lag and pausing. All other channels, besides HBO and FX, are ok.

HBO doesn't matter really, i'll just switch to using HBO go.


----------

